# Is Nikon D3200 only an entrance Level DSLR?



## kaola (Apr 26, 2012)

I just read the review for Nikon D3200. Quite surprised with its 24.7 million pixels, wu-la Wi-Fi, GPS and etc. It is just the time before I made my mind on D3100, but what will be the next product after D3200? [FONT=&#23435]
[/FONT]​


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

Is Nikon D3200 only an entrance Level DSLR? 


Yes. Regardless of what the BestBuy clerk tells you


----------



## nmoody (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't see Nikon coming out with a DSLR cheaper than the D3200 if that is what you are asking. And yes the D3200 is an entry level camera even with the new features/stats. Being entry level does not mean it is bad, I am very happy with my D3100 and have not regretted the purchase at all.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 26, 2012)

The D3200 suffers the same limited controls and scaled down interface of the other entry levels, so yes, it is entry level.  Nikon upgraded the sensor, the autofocus, and added bunches of new features, but they still left out a number of essential controls.  This camera (and other entry levels) make it unreasonably difficult to shoot in manual mode and take control over your exposures.  Of course the settings are there, but they're hidden in menu entries and button combinations.

For me, this camera would be so much more usable with a second command wheel and a few extra programmable buttons.  24mp doesn't mean anything if you can't adjust your exposure in time to take the shot.

It strikes me as 100% marketing to publish some huge resolution number (which most users won't ever even utilize half of), and then thoroughly neglect the ergonomics.  The Canon Rebel series make the same mistake.  Lovely sensors, lots of cool features, and a prohibitively scaled down interface.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 26, 2012)

The word "only" is misplaced.  Nikon's entry level DSLRs are very good pieces of equipment and shouldn't be sniffed at.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> *For me, this camera would be so much more usable with a second command wheel and a few extra programmable buttons. *.



But then it would be a D3300 or D3400, or maybe a D91!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Forkie said:


> The word "only" is misplaced.  Nikon's entry level DSLRs are very good pieces of equipment and shouldn't be sniffed at.



I agree! They lack some of the conveniences, and more advanced features of some of the higher level bodies... but they make up for that in price!


----------



## The_Duke (Apr 26, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> The D3200 suffers the same limited controls and scaled down interface of the other entry levels, so yes, it is entry level.  Nikon upgraded the sensor, the autofocus, and added bunches of new features, but they still left out a number of essential controls.  This camera (and other entry levels) make it unreasonably difficult to shoot in manual mode and take control over your exposures.  Of course the settings are there, but they're hidden in menu entries and button combinations.
> 
> For me, this camera would be so much more usable with a second command wheel and a few extra programmable buttons.  24mp doesn't mean anything if you can't adjust your exposure in time to take the shot.
> 
> It strikes me as 100% marketing to publish some huge resolution number (which most users won't ever even utilize half of), and then thoroughly neglect the ergonomics.  The Canon Rebel series make the same mistake.  Lovely sensors, lots of cool features, and a prohibitively scaled down interface.




I disagree. I have the D5100 and having never had a second wheel maybe I dont know what I'm missing, but I can change all three with only one wheel without ever taking my eye away from the viewfinder. there is a +/- button a half inch from the shutter button and you can reprogram the auto timer button to one of many different functions ( most importantly the ISO). obviously there are features that are missing, most notably commander mode for the flash.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just Posted: Nikon D3200 preview samples gallery: Digital Photography Review

One can do a hell of a lot with this camera, look at the samples, specially in low light for 24mp, that's some impressive **** .
we seem to forget that we have now almost D3x quality sensor in a "beginner" DSLR, truth is you can push it to the limit and it will hold, and as technology advances this fact will be more noticed. today you can do a LOT with a "beginner" DSLR.


----------



## kaola (Apr 27, 2012)

I am quite interested in its wu-la wifi and GP-1 GPS, but not knowing what this wu-la wifi can do? wireless transmitting photos? To where? And also the GPS, I may consider a third party one as GP-1 is over my budget. Any suggestions?


----------



## Markw (Apr 27, 2012)

Indeed.  The D3200 looks incredibly impressive for being their entry level DSLR.  Mind you, I started off with a D90->D300s->D800, and the closest I've gotten to an entry level is my IRD60.  But, this really looks awesome.  I wish it came out last year so I could find some good deals on a used one to replace my IRD60. 

Mark


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2012)

The D90 is an entry-level Nikon, though it is a second tier Nikon entry-level and has 2 Command wheels.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 2, 2012)

It is entry level but that doesn't mean it can't take amazing pictures. If you ever watch a pro work they work more with the light settings and lit modifiers than they do with the camera. I was watching joe McNally vids online and the guy spends 90% of his time setting up the shot with light, taking the picture is only him pushing down the shutter button. If you were to give him the d3200 and take away his d3 or now d4 probably, he would get the exact same shot. If you are looking to buy the d3200 but don't want an entry level camera, and would rather spend a bit more to get a better camera, my recommendation would be to still get the d3200 but maybe get yourself some pro glass and a good photography book and a reflector.


----------



## jrizal (May 2, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> It is entry level but that doesn't mean it can't take amazing pictures. If you ever watch a pro work they work more with the light settings and lit modifiers than they do with the camera. I was watching joe McNally vids online and the guy spends 90% of his time setting up the shot with light, taking the picture is only him pushing down the shutter button. If you were to give him the d3200 and take away his d3 or now d4 probably, he would get the exact same shot. If you are looking to buy the d3200 but don't want an entry level camera, and would rather spend a bit more to get a better camera, my recommendation would be to still get the d3200 but maybe get yourself some pro glass and a good photography book and a reflector.



As stated, it is an entry level camera and Nikon markets it as the replacement for the D3100 though the latter is still being sold. That doesn't mean it's not a bad camera as zamanakhan mentioned. One pro has mentioned that "the best camera is the one in your hands." But given its current pricing I may also want to consider other models. I got the D3100 last month and for the same price I got an extre 55-200mm DX ED VR lens with a Nikon bag (albeit crummy IMO but works nonethess) with two DVDs for the same price at Costco. The D5100 with the same bag and video set and a 55-300mm lens sells for $949 also at Costco. This is something to think about too. The real investments as they say are in the lenses. So get an additional lens such as the 55-300mm and a 35mm prime lens to start with whould you deciede to get the D3200.


----------



## greybeard (May 2, 2012)

When I think about some of the things I use to go through using a view camera and later my 2 1/4's and then I read about "no 2nd command wheel", I have to laugh.  (BOY DO I SOUND OLD)


----------



## TylerF (May 2, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Is Nikon D3200 only an entrance Level DSLR? Yes. Regardless of what the BestBuy clerk tells you


I work at best buy...    but I agree, a lot of people don't know why they are talking about if they don't actually have a passion for cameras


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 3, 2012)

Most of the salesmen are exactly that SALESMEN, they don't know hardly anything about photography, the know JUST ENOUGH to make the sale. just like with all other salesmen, same with cars, musical instruments, cameras, computers, phones and much more...


----------



## greybeard (May 3, 2012)

If you want an informed sales rep, go to a camera shop, not a big box electronics store.


----------

